# Is the GSD a good dog for first time owners?



## Gsdfutureowner (Sep 14, 2013)

There is a lot of information but please read. I also don't know if this is in the right category (if it's not sorry).

My family and I are looking into getting our first puppy. After going through almost every breed imaginable we decided that the German Shepherd seems like the perfect dog for us. My family consists of me my wife and three kids ages 15, 12, and 8. We are an athletic and energetic family but at the same time we are also laid back and easy going. My wife and I had dogs when we were kids, but none since. Since they were born out kids have been begging for a dog and most recently for a GSD. But for some reason we haven't got one or any dog for that matter. My wife and I also have the dog on our top of our list because about a year after we got married we got a surprise. We had just moved into our new house and about two weeks later we heard something knocking at the door, then we heard a whining noise. We opened the door and there was a beautiful german Sheperd standing there. It was in late fall to early winter (around thanksgiving I think) and it was slightly snowing and about 30°F (we live in northern michigan). Right away the dog came running into our house and snuggled up against us, she felt freezing so we got a towel and dried her up. Then put her near the fireplace. We saw that she had a collar and it said kila (pronounced ky-la) which was her name, but that was the only thing in the collar no phone number or address. Kila looked really hungry so while my wife watched over kila and gave her water I ran to the grocery store right near our house and bought some dog food for kila. When I got back we fed her and she gobbled it up. We then decided to call animal control to come pick her up . But they said with no identification of the owner they couldn't do anything except take her to the pound, but they did say we could keep her, we were so excited. The first two weeks were some of the best in my life. Until we saw a picture of kila in the lost and found section in the newspaper, we contacted the person and sure enough they were the owner. We had to give kila back and we did get a nice cash reward but I would take kila over the money any day of the week. But then we had kids and didn't have time to think about a dog. But my kids would do almost anything to have a dog. And I want one too. Anyways back to the topic of getting a german shepherd. We own our home and have a 3.5 acre yard. We do not have a fence, so would we need one? Also would an invisible fence work? We live in a small neighborhood with 7 other houses and 5 of the households have a dog. We also have a small cabin on a lake, so do German shepherds like to swim? (I know it depends on the dog but German shepherds in particular). We would be able to train the puppy ourselves and take it to obedience/training classes. I work full time from 9:00-5:00 Monday-Friday, but I could also work from home the first couple weeks and whenever necessary. My wife works part-time (mostly during the night) and sometimes gets called in (she's a nurse) but normally is off. And my kids are in school from 7:40 to 2:30. The most time the dog would be left alone is probably 3 hours and that is rare, normally there will be someone home with the dog. We are willing to pay $2500 at the most. Our ideal price is around $1000-$2000. I think that is all you need to know but if there is any thing else just ask. So please answer If you think the german shepherd is a good breed for a first time dog owner and for my family. 
Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gsdfutureowner (Sep 14, 2013)

Sorry for any errors I typed this on my phone in a hurry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The best way to know if a GSD is right for you? Visit local GSD clubs and meet the dogs in person, if you find one you like in both energy and temperament then inquire as to their breeder and contact the breeder and talk to them. Keep in mind good breeders normally have litters pre-sold before they parents are even bred so don't be disappointed if you're waiting a few months to a year before a puppy becomes available. Read through the Choosing a Breeder section, especially the stickies at the top regarding reputable breeders.

I really don't like invisible fences, firstly they really are not reliable for keeping your dog in and will do nothing for keeping other dogs/animals/people OUT from your yard. If you want a GSD I would definitely recommend a proper fence, preferably a 6' privacy fence. Expensive, but well worth it 

GSD's are amazing dogs, they are very tough puppies as they are notorious for biting and can be stubborn which can be hard to explain to kids but yours are old enough it shouldn't be a problem. I would definitely recommend obedience classes, preferably with someone who has experience with the breed. Not all trainers are comfortable let alone know how to deal with them

GSD's are also extremely smart and do have lots of energy even as adults so most will not be comfortable with a simple fetch game for 10-15 minutes a day. They need mental and physical stimulation to keep them happy  If your family is active with walks, hikes, bike rides, etc then they can be a great companion to take along as long as when they're puppies you allow them to go at their own pace and bike rides should wait until at least one year old to avoid straining growing joints.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Judging by your letter, I see, you can be a GSD owner. The majority of GSDs make good family pets, as they are a "small pack dogs" - your family will be his/her pack, you and your wife - foster parents and your kids - his/her siblings. He/she would love dearly all five of you, but listen to one person only, normally the one, who trains him. It is important for you or your wife (only one person) to put this decision upon yourself (because you are the adults, in Germany, for instance, a person under 16 shall not handle GSD) and carry on the responsibility of your dog training. GSD were bred for their intelligence, but they are agressive dogs - you should be beware of this. To have an obedient GSD is a great pleasure, to have him untrained - becomes a terrible burden. You would have to start training your puppy from the very first day you get him, and his training will continue intensely (2-3 hours every day) for the next three years.
As all of you like sports - look for such a puppy. There are tree types of sports for GSD: 1) Schutzhund - police work (tracking, protection); 2) Agility - performing numerous feats with timing; 3) herding - you better have your own sheep for that. Ideally, both of your puppy parents should be tested for their intelligence. That's why, I think, the best way to find your desirable puppy could be through the sport clubs. You can become a member, say, of Agility club even before you have your puppy, visit your local training grounds, learn something, and start training your puppy in agility club from the very beginning with perspective to learn certain skills.
Personally, I don't have high opinion about US show line. While in Germany all lines must be tested for intelligence, show line in US is exempt of such. Risky. Intelligence - is an inherited thing.
You should also know that dozens of GSDs are waiting for you in the shelters.


----------



## Gsdfutureowner (Sep 14, 2013)

Shade said:


> The best way to know if a GSD is right for you? Visit local GSD clubs and meet the dogs in person, if you find one you like in both energy and temperament then inquire as to their breeder and contact the breeder and talk to them. Keep in mind good breeders normally have litters pre-sold before they parents are even bred so don't be disappointed if you're waiting a few months to a year before a puppy becomes available. Read through the Choosing a Breeder section, especially the stickies at the top regarding reputable breeders.
> 
> I really don't like invisible fences, firstly they really are not reliable for keeping your dog in and will do nothing for keeping other dogs/animals/people OUT from your yard. If you want a GSD I would definitely recommend a proper fence, preferably a 6' privacy fence. Expensive, but well worth it
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. There is a gsd club near us and there is also a trial going on next week close by. Thanks for the advice on the fence, I can understand while invisible fences wouldn't work. We know that they have tons of energy and we do walk/run and bike a lot and my kids would play fetch for hours if they could. Again thanks for the info


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I am not the one to say "yes" or "no"...I agree with going to a club to see what they are all about, and a trial near by would be great! 

Read through the threads here, look for Lab forums, Golden forums...look for a LOT of forums and see what they all have to say about their breed. IMO the biting, chewing, mischief is all the same- all puppies do it. It's the extent of the mess that differs. How much mess are you willing to deal with? How much training? How hard of a head can you tolerate in a dog? 

In the end a good breeder will pair you with the attitude of dog that you want (or get as close as she/he can)


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I think if you have had a dog since your teen age years then you are probably ready for a GSD. A lot of the success and failure associated with GSD's is based on training and actual time spent. To be successful I firmly believe that you must commit to a good many things and do them religiously for the forseeable future. Play time, Training time, grooming, and bathing must all be accomplished with a regular schedule that your dog will learn quickly and come to expect. Once you have established a routine you must maintain it with very few changes for varying periods of time. For instance our girl is not dirty every month, but regardless of that we bathe her every month on the same day that we give her her monthly heartworm pill. She also gets her nail trim and ear inspection the same day. Setting a routine helps the dog understand that certain things are going to happen regularly and that they are not going to hurt or lower their level of dignity. Your children should also be given specific tasks to perform with the dog such as one feeds in the morning, one feeds in the afternoon and one walks the dog for at least 30 minutes. The various jobs can be rotated among the children, but the dog must stay on routine. There is some latitude concerning actual feeding time but the ritual should always be the same. For instance my wife gets up does the getting dressed thing and starts the coffee. When she returns to the kitchen to get her coffee she turns on the outside light and feeds the inside dog her breakfast. When the inside dog has finished her breakfast she takes the younger outside dog her breakfast while the oldest is outside doing poop. That routine is set so well that exactly 10 minutes after the light goes on Indi will go to the back door, sit and drool just like Pavlovs dogs in his grand experiment. Following a few simple rules like this will help yield a much more favorable experience with any dog and especially a highly driven breed like a GSD. Just my .02, hope this helps.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just read an article where GSD's were #9 on the list of "do not get this breed if your a first time dog owner"..

I won't say yes or no either..I would say YES to a fence. 

The key to it being YES for me, is finding a good breeder who is going to match the correct dog to your lifestyle, wants and don't wants. 

They can be easy to live with or they can be a nightmare to live with..Just read some of the threads on this board..There are dogs that do wonderful with their families, guests, out in public, and there are ones that won't let your kids friends in the house, and have alot of issues. 

Again, key is finding a breeder who can match you with a puppy that is going to fit into your lifestyle and then being committed to training/socializing that puppy..They don't train themselves..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I just read an article where GSD's were #9 on the list of "do not get this breed if your a first time dog owner"..
> 
> I won't say yes or no either..I would say YES to a fence.
> 
> ...


 
completely agree with this. 

I must admit though, I'm not generally one to recommend a GSD. I love the breed and I can't imagine not having one, but for a first time owner/family, I won't recommend them easily. They are a lot of work. I would recommend looking at rescues though. Puppies are.... require a great deal of work just in socialization. 

I do agree with going and checking out the dogs at your local club and talking to the owners. See what you see basically. 

My 6.5 month old male... The first couple months he was home, I literally asked myself every day what I'd gotten into. now I only ask that about once a week when he's driving me absolutely crazy lol. He's really turning out to be a pretty good boy though. He is my most challenging so far for sure but it's been fun.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I am on my first GSD, now granted I have had dogs before and we currently have 3 other dogs besides my GSD. I can tell you that my GSD is way more dog then any of the other dogs I've owned.

I wouldn't say 'no' off the bat but you have to know what you're getting yourself into especially if you get a puppy... Puppies are A LOT of work, they are like little babies with razor sharp teeth. Learn about crate training and be prepared to deal with a screaming puppy the first week or so while you're crate training. GSD's puppies are called land sharks and for a good reason, they are very mouthy and their little teeth hurt!! For a first dog I'd defintiely recommend an older rescue. 

Like others have said spend some time around these dogs, learn about the different lines and which might best fit your family. Start looking for obedience classes preferably with someone who has GSD experience... GSD's need strong leadership and boundaries otherwise you could end up with a nightmare of a dog. And it can't be emphasized enough to find a reputable breeder, GSD's are plagued with health problems and behavioral issues... Do not buy from pet stores or off Craig's list! 

GSD's are also very, very smart and need a lot of mental stimulation and exercise on top of that(remember they are a working breed). My dog can do a 9 mile hike and be ready to go again an hour later, it's important to work their minds AND body. 

GSD's are amazing dogs and as long as you do your research and buy from a good breeder or rescue you will probably be hooked and never go with any other breed.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Yes to a fence for any dog! Peace of mind about letting them run safe in their own yard is priceless! My gsds were not social butterflies, some people they never really liked! My youngest were 20 when I got Cody. Later Clipper, Cody's brother, came to live with us. They were very obedient for their lifestyle here in my home, they stayed in the house while I worked, but it did take a year or so before they were totally trusted not to chew or do anything to the house! But I did have many years of that trust, they are very smart, and like said above, a lot of dog! I loved them dearly, with all the ups and downs of loving a gsd!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

make sure you and your family are dog people. being a dog
family isn't about being a specific breed family. make sure you
and your wife take the time to train and socialize. be cosisent 
in your traing and socializing.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What Shade said 

David Winners


----------

